# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام نكات النكـــات والفكـــاهة والضـــحك والتســــلية

## mohamed73

1- إذا ابتسمت ﻟشخص غريب قال : انتَ تعٌرفني ؟!!   2- إذا ابتسمت لأخوك قال : شو تريد؟      3- إذا ابتسمت لأبوك قال : تريدَ فلوس  ؟ :   4- إذا ابتسمت لأمك قالت : شو عملت ولَك ؟  5- إذا ابتسمت في الدرس او المحاضره : يخبرك اطلع براااااا    6- اذا ابتسمت لوحدك : ايقولون مجنون ......   
^^^^^^^^ــــــــــــــــــــ^^^^^^^^^ 
واحد فاضي  اتصل ع خدمة عملاء الهاتف النقال  
قالهم: شريحتي أخوي بلعها،قالو له: و استفسار حضرتك شو؟  أريد أعرف لو أخوي حكى يسحب من الرصيد؟

----------


## mohamed73

وعظ احد الحكماء شخصا محششا هههههه فقال له :  *إياك وصحبة الكذاب والقاطع والأحمق والبخيل والجبان والنذل وقليل الأدب* *فقال المحشش : منو ظل من الجماعة بعد هسه يعني ماتريدني أمشي ويا احد من أصدقائي.. !!!*

----------


## mohamed73

احول اشتري حمامه حوله   الاحول اراد يحطها في القفص حطها بره   الحمامه جت تطير دخلت القفص   هههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه

----------


## mohamed73

واحد عنده ولدين و يشك بزوجته انه واحد منهم مش ولده.
سأل حكيم فقال له : روح للبر و ارسم دائرة و نام بداخلها أنت والعيال
، وإذا صحيت ...
الولد اللي داخل الدائرة هو ولدك
واللي برا هو ولد الحرام ...
لما قام الصبح لقى نفسه مع عياله خارج الدائرة ...
قال لهم : قوموا ،، قوموا ،،
الظاهر انها خربانة من أيام جدتكم

----------


## mohamed73

سئل أحد الفلاسفة ، كيف تختار زوجتك ؟
فأجاب : لا أريدها جميلة ، فيطمع بها غيري
ولا أريدها قبيحة ، فتشمئز منها نفسي .
ولا طويلة ، فأرفع لها هامتي .
ولا قصيرة ، فأطأطئ لها راسي .
ولا سمينة ، فتسد عليّ منافذ النسيم .
ولا هزيلة ، فأحسبها خيالي .
ولا بيضاء مثل الثلج باردة
ولا سوداء مثل الفحم مرعبة
ولا جاهلة فلا تفهمني
ولا متعلمة فتجادلني
،،،
قيل أن هذا الفيلسوف مات ولم يتزوج هههههههههههههههههههه ههههه

----------


## mohamed73

في مسطول دعا ربنا 15 سنة يرزقه ولد.. آخر شي إجاه وحي بالمنام بيخبره: ولك إتزوج!!

----------


## mohamed73

وحدة تقول لزوجها..؟
إيش رأيك تذبح خروفين بمناسبة مرور 10 سنوات على زواجنا..؟
قال زوجها..؟
وماذنب الخروفين في غلطة ارتكبها حمار!!

----------


## mohamed73

اليكم عناوين نشرة الاخبار لسنة 2020   عنواين النشرة:   موريتانيا تحتفل بتركيب أول دفعة من الاشارات الضوئية في شوارع العاصمة   اكتشاف فيروسات كمبيوتر خطيرة تنتقل الى الانسان عن طريق الشاشة   اختفاء طبقة الاوزون نهائيا فوق أمريكا والقطب الشمالي   اسرائيل ترفض الانسحاب من البصرة الا بعد ضمان أمن مستوطناتها في بغداد   وفاة الفنانة صباح بحمى النفاس عن 135 عام   عودة وفد الكونجرس الأمريكي بعد أداء العمرة   اسرائيل تطلب من المسلمين الفلسطنيين في الداخل اعتماد طريقة الوضوء بالتنقيط توفيرا للمياه   سريلانكا تطرد ثلاثة الاف خادمة عربية   اعفاء ذوي الدخل المحدود من دفع ضريبة الهواء   القاء القبض على عربي مبتسم والشبهات تدور حول دوافع ابتسامته ومصدر أمني سميك المستوى يقول الابتسامة مدفوعة من جهات خارجية   اكتشاف شامبو جديد يعالج القشرة الأرضية   الرئيس الأمريكي مايكل جاكسون يشكل طاقمه الوزاري من الأطفال   واشنطن تتهم ليبيا بتفجير سفينة فضاء فوق المريخ   واشنطن تحذر مصر من توسيع رقعة أراضيها على سطح المريخ   فتوى تثير جدلا واسعا : الطلاق بواسطة الايميل غير جائز   أمريكا تدعو لتطبيق العقوبات الغبية بعد فشل تطبيق العقوبات الذكية   عشرات الجرحى معظمهم من السياح اثر انهيار برج بيزا المائل بشكل مفاجئ   هزة أرضية وصلت الى 7 درجات بمقياس ريختر تفصل كاليفورنيا عن قارة أمريكا وتحولها الى جزيرة   اعلان بوش ابن الابن رئيسا للولايات المتحدة وأمريكا تحيي ذكرى الجد المؤسس   في يوبيل تحولها من امارة الى مملكة : البحرين تتحول الى امبراطورية   قوات طالبان تجتاح قوات تلميذان وتحتل الجانب الشمالي الشرقي من الجنوب الغربي للعاصمة كابول

----------


## mohamed73

نال هذا الطالب " صفر " درجة في الإمتحان التالي : س : أين يتم توقيع اتفاقية نيفاشا ؟ ج : في أسفل الورقة    س : في أي معركة لقي غوردون باشا مصرعه ؟ ج : في معركته الأخيره   س : ما هو السبب الرئيسي للطلاق ؟ ج : الزواج   س : ما هو السبب الرئيسي للفشل ؟ ج : الإمتحانات    س : ما الذي لا تستطيع تناوله في وجبة الفطور ؟ ج : الغداء والعشاء    س : ما الشيئ الذي يشبه نصف التفاحة ؟ ج : النصف الآخر منها   س : ماذا يحصل لقطعة قماش بيضاء إذا رميتها في مياه زرقاء ؟ ج : تصبح مبتله   س : كيف تستطيع رفع فيل بيد واحدة ؟ ج : مستحيل .. لأنه لا يوجد فيل بيد واحده   س : إذا كنت تحمل في يدك اليمنى 4 تفاحات و3 برتقالات وفي اليد اليسرى 3 تفاحات و5 برتقالات فماذا يكون عندك ؟ ج : تكون عندي يدان كبيرتان جدا   س : أكملَ 10 رجال بناء جدار في 8 ساعات فكم من الوقت يحتاج 4 رجال لبناء الجدار ؟ ج : ولا دقيقة ، لأن الجدار مبني سلفاً   س : كيف تستطيع رمي بيضة على صبة خرسانية دون ان تتفتت ؟ ج : مهما كانت طريقة الرمي فإن الصبة لن تتفتت   س : كيف مات أدولف هتلر القائد الألماني الشهير ؟ ج : عندما توقف قلبه بعد مجيئ ملك الموت !   مو حرام ياخذ صفر ؟؟؟

----------


## rzouga

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين بارك الله فيك*

----------


## KKAFOO

شكراااااااااااا ههههههههه

----------

